# redirection to yahoo



## sonfuggita

*
Recently, whenever I do a search, 
no matter what language, I get redirected to 
http://www.yahoo.com/. 
Any idea how to fix this? Or why it happens? 
It's a strange problem I've never had elsewhere.

??*


----------



## el alabamiano

Diccionario Ingles Español WordReference.com

Do a search at the above link! If you're still having problems, *contact them* by clicking on *Contact Us*! Hopefully, you won't get redirected to *Yahoo!*


----------



## Silvia

I'm moving this thread to the Comments and Suggestions Forum, since it doesn't belong to the Italian-English Forum


----------



## wfkh

Every time I try to use WordReference I get redirected to Yahoo. Very annoying.
Others have described the same problem and I am sure that a solution is available somewhere on a forum. Unfortunately I cannot find that solution.
Can anyone help me please?
Many thanks


----------



## Jana337

wfkh said:
			
		

> Every time I try to use WordReference I get redirected to Yahoo. Very annoying.
> Others have described the same problem and I am sure that a solution is available somewhere on a forum. Unfortunately I cannot find that solution.
> Can anyone help me please?
> Many thanks


Hi and welcome! 

What do you mean? Our dictionaries or the forum? Either way, could you describe the sequence of clicks that takes you to Yahoo?

Jana


----------



## wfkh

Hi Jana,

Thanks for your reply! 
It is the actual translation: when I type in wordreference etc. in the toolbar of Firefox (which is my standard browser) and hit Enter I get the page where I can type in a word and select the language translations, e.g. French to English. As soon as I tick the box French to English I get redirected to Yahoo, i.e. I get the Yahoo home page. I have WordReference in my Bookmarks and thought that deleting and adding it again would help (one tries everything !!) but it makes no difference.
Wouter


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

That's the site's security working (or maybe not working right). The main culprit is usually that your web browser is not properly identifying itself to the server.  Did you change anything with the browser identification?  Some overly aggressive anti-virus/protection programs such as Norton change this, too.


----------



## wfkh

Hi,
I use Norton and have indeed changed some settings. At least I now have a starting point for finding a remedie. Thanks.
Have a nice name day on Wednesday!
Wouter


----------



## ptorrens

Dear all,

I have a problem using wordreference

when i press the "search" button it sends me to the     y a h o o     website instead of giving me the translation.

Any idea to solve it?? it will be really appreciated.

thanks


----------



## JamesM

I have no idea how this could be happening, ptorrens.  Are you talking about the Search button for the dictionary lookup?


----------



## ptorrens

yes, the Search button for the dictionary lookup. Doesn't matter if I use the keyboard or the mouse, what i get is the other website, NOT THE RESULT.

please heeeeelp!


----------



## fsabroso

Hola Ptorrens:

Uno de los problemas más frecuentes, son arreglados de la manera más simple  

Limpia la memoria cache de tu browser, lo encontrarás en "herramientas", "opciones".

hazlo y después vuelve a intentar, y cuentanos.

Saludos.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Ptorrens,

Your web browser is not identifying itself correctly to the WordReference dictionary server.  (The "User Agent" is not correct.)  Often this is the result of setting some privacy options with Norton.


----------



## andso

This problem is indeed related to the browser used: no redirection to Yahoo for Firefox 2.0 and 3.0, but I have this problem on Firefox 3.0 for Mac OSX. 
On the other hand, no problem with Safari. 
It happens when clicking on "Search" to perform, i.e., Italian <-> English. 

What a pity, it was so handy to use the Firefox search engine bar to work with wordreference.


----------



## mkellogg

andso,

I have never heard anybody complain about FF3 on OSX.  Everything should work fine if your browser is identifying itself properly.


----------



## jlol

Hi, i had the same problem since now, but i have realized that the problem was firephp addon, if you are in the same situation you only have to disable it, it's easy, open firebug console, click in the second icon (first is firebug icon) and unmark "FirePHP Enabled".
If you need it for development issues you can enable it when is necessary.

Regards

PD: this is a copy/paste from the answer i have done in other similar thread


----------



## Developer

Hi.

I'm using FF on the Linux (Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008101315 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.3). And I have the same problem. I've researched this with Tamper Data extension and I don't see where my browser is wrong with identification.

I've attached the log.


----------



## HyeeWang

My God!
I entered the Dictionary http://www.wordreference.com/ ! Input "action" and click "search" button!
Astonishly! Some mess came to me! I found I was in http://au.yahoo.com/?p=us
what is the matter?


----------



## crevkdh

I am having an issue using this site. No matter what language I am trying to translate, after I type in the word(s) that I need translated and click on the little button with the magnifying glass to search I am redirected to Yahoo and never get the translated word. I tried doing this on another computer and got the same results. I am using Windows XP Pro and IE7. I use this for work as a translator and its not very useful when I cannot translate words that I am unsure of. Can someone please help?!


----------



## jann

Welcome, Crevkdh.

I'm sorry you're having trouble.  Did you see our admin's response to this question a while back?





mkellogg said:


> Hi Ptorrens,
> 
> Your web browser is not identifying itself correctly to the WordReference dictionary server.  (The "User Agent" is not correct.)  Often this is the result of setting some privacy options with Norton.


As it happens, I have access to a machine running Win XP Pro and IE7, so I was able to  test that configuration, just in case there was an issue with the site this evening... but I cannot reproduce your problem.  I'm afraid the issue is on your local machine.   FYI, the machine I tested from is running an institutional Symantec antivirus product, so although it is Norton software, it is distinct from the usual Norton home edition that people have.


----------



## crevkdh

I am using a computer that is on the network and district wide they antivirus is TrendMicro. The weird thing is that it works fine on two other computers, but these two it does not. I cant tell whats different on these computers from the other two. They all have TrendMicro, all have XP Pro, all have IE7. Is there any type of IE settings that need to be changed?


----------



## jann

crevkdh said:


> Is there any type of IE settings that need to be changed?


I'm going to have to let Mike (our admin) or someone else who knows more than I do answer that one, sorry!


----------



## crevkdh

Thats ok, thanks for your help though


----------



## mkellogg

crevkdh said:


> I am having an issue using this site. No matter what language I am trying to translate, after I type in the word(s) that I need translated and click on the little button with the magnifying glass to search I am redirected to Yahoo and never get the translated word. I tried doing this on another computer and got the same results. I am using Windows XP Pro and IE7. I use this for work as a translator and its not very useful when I cannot translate words that I am unsure of. Can someone please help?!


Hi,
On the computers having the problem, what does this site say your user agent is?


----------



## crevkdh

mkellogg said:


> Hi,
> On the computers having the problem, what does this site say your user agent is?



What agent are you asking about? Im not sure what you mean


----------



## mkellogg

Please click the link in my previous message. Copy and paste what it tells you your User Agent is.


----------



## crevkdh

mkellogg said:


> Please click the link in my previous message. Copy and paste what it tells you your User Agent is.



Your User Agent String is:
*Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; chromeframe/27.0.1453.110; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; SynapseWorkstation.3.2.1)*
Your IP Address: *99.164.128.35*


----------



## crevkdh

The other computer's agent is:
our User Agent String is:
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 7.0; Windows NT 5.1; chromeframe/27.0.1453.110; .NET CLR 2.0.50727; .NET CLR 3.0.4506.2152; .NET CLR 3.5.30729; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET4.0C; .NET4.0E; SynapseWorkstation.3.2.1)
Your IP Address: 76.253.22.66


----------



## mkellogg

"*Synapse*" - That is the problem.  Talk to your tech people to get this removed from your User Agent.

We are having a problem with a company call Synapse and have blocked all access from them.  You, unfortunately, have that word in your User Agent, so you are getting blocked as well.


----------



## crevkdh

mkellogg said:


> "*Synapse*" - That is the problem. Talk to your tech people to get this removed from your User Agent.
> 
> We are having a problem with a company call Synapse and have blocked all access from them. You, unfortunately, have that word in your User Agent, so you are getting blocked as well.



I uninstalled Synapse (its used for viewing Radiology images, which is not done on these computers) and now its working perfectly. Thank you so much for your help!!!! I really appreciate it


----------



## Bang!

mkellogg said:


> "*Synapse*" - That is the problem.  Talk to your tech people to get this removed from your User Agent.
> 
> We are having a problem with a company call Synapse and have blocked all access from them.  You, unfortunately, have that word in your User Agent, so you are getting blocked as well.



Hello! I am having the same issue here. I am beeing redirected to yahoo.fr

My user agent is "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; Win64; x64) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/58.0.3029.96 Safari/537.36"

Does this help?

Thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

Bang!, I can't see anything in that useragent that would cause this.  You might want to try www.whatismyuseragenet.com and see if it says something different. There might be a proxy server or something between you and the WordReference servers.


----------

